# I need one of these



## Tclem (Feb 24, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/hank.james.98/posts/10201484456100330


----------



## jmurray (Feb 24, 2014)

No fair you need a facebook id to view 
Hook a brotha up

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Feb 24, 2014)

jmurray said:


> No fair you need a facebook is to view
> Hook a brotha up


Ok let me see what I can do. Didn't think of that duhhhhh


----------



## Tclem (Feb 24, 2014)

https://cottagelife.com/84363/blogs...aw-slice-through-a-tree-trunk-like-its-butter

Try this link I found it on a web site let me know if you can see the video


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2014)

My virus filter went nuts when I clicked that link are you sure it is safe? I did not open it.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 24, 2014)

I watched it on my laptop and I just clicked the link above on my phone and watched it also. It's a v-8 chainsaw video


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh I've seen that before way cool. Is it the 2-man one? I guess all V-8 chainsaws are two man though. 2 BIG man chainsaws.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 24, 2014)

No it's a one man built on wheels like a ditch witch. Has a curved handle on the back to lift chain then cut. The video in the link is on YouTube. Probably find it under Alaskan outdoors Australian v8 chainsaw. That's how I found the link for my second post


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 26, 2014)

I've got a 500hp Chrysler 440cid dual four barrel motor sitting in the garage........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 26, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> I've got a 500hp Chrysler 440cid dual four barrel motor sitting in the garage........


Hook it up hook it up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

